# Diagramas amplificadores con pcb listos para armar



## BUSHELL (Abr 30, 2008)

Saludos.

No sé si ya vieron esta pagina. Tiene varios diagramas y lo mejor: Con PCBs, casi todos.

http://www.elecfree.com/circuit/power-amplificadorfier/Power_Amplifier_Circuit-01.php

Si alguno tiene algun comentario, o si ya los probó, sería bueno que escriba algo.


----------



## AlEJO7534 (Jul 23, 2010)

hola chicos estoy revisando el enlace y estoy haciendo el proyecto este: http://www.eleccircuit.com/power-amp-super-bridge-120w-by-ic-tda2030/ , ,pero sabes leop4 yo revisando me parece que esta fuente para el TDA2030 con transistores no es fuente simple o es otro enlace al que te refieres???, veo el circuito como para fuente simetrica revisen el enlace que les posteo y el que el amigo ezavalla con su sabiduria nos corrija o me corrija.

Abrazos desde colombia people.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 23, 2010)

AlEJO7534 dijo:


> veo el circuito como para fuente simetrica revisen el enlace que les posteo *y el que el amigo esavalla con su sabiduria* nos corrija o me corrija



  
Que yo queeee? Cual sabiduría? Yo no soy ningún sabio, solo aplico lo que estudié hace muchos años...la gracia está en SABER APLICARLO 

El circuito tal como está funciona con fuente simétrica o unipolar, aunque el esquema *parece* de fuente simétrica...pero le falta el signo menos a la rama de abajo.

Ahora no entiendo para que gastan dinero en ese tipo de amplificadores (esa configuración en especial) que se sabe que es desastrosa y difícil de estabilizar térmicamente. Funcionar....hummmm...funciona - si tienen suerte - y 120W....siiii...bueno... van a ver los transistores volar antes de llegar a los 60W.


----------



## AlEJO7534 (Jul 23, 2010)

jajaja, gracias, maestro ezavalla dio usted con la duda yo tambien la tenia, por que la verdad, me dio la impresion esa de que no botara esos 120 Watts asi por asi, sin cobrarnos arriendo (Dolores de Cabeza), y pues no veia claro eso de la fuente de alimentacion, pues con 16V como yo lo veo y como usted dice hummmm,, sin embargo mejor voy viendo otricos diseños, no sea que me saque un ojo con ese.

Saludos.,


----------



## weimarvillarreal (Sep 9, 2011)

hola bushell la pagina que indicas la revise, simule los circuitos y no presentaron fallos pero lo de malo es que son de baja potencia si deseas un buen sonido te recomiedo que utilices circuitos intebrados y si quieres potencia utiliza amplificadores transistorizados en la etapa de exitacion y la de salida utiliza mosfets como los IRF 530 IFR 640 CON ESTOS PODRAS OBTENER CARGAS DE 16 OHMS HASTA 1 OHMS


----------



## pandacba (Sep 13, 2011)

Claro pero con cargas de 1 ohm no esperes calidad a mayor corriente circulando por la salida mayor distorciòn, salvo que solo te interes la potencia en bruto sin calidad alguno, en todo caso eso es solo una màquina de hacer ruido y entonce de que buen sonido estamos hablando?

Por otor lado estas respondiendo un tema que tiene màs de un año de inactividad, lo cual no debe hacerse

Antes de postear leer las normas de  participaciòn del foro para evitarse molestias y ser moderado

ya tiene boleto ida y no de vuelta


----------



## CACHIN00 (Oct 21, 2013)

quiero compartir estas paginas con ustedes espero les sirva ....                                           http://chomikuj.pl/zinyx/-*3dDIY+Elektronika*3d-/Schematy+od+ApexAudio/NX14


----------



## yeison1978 (Ago 11, 2017)

como hago para escribirme en esa pagina es gratis porfavor ayudame me interesa armar proyectos




de apex audio necesito ver el contenido solo dice descarga pero hay que registrarse alguien me puede ayudar


----------



## CYCA (Ago 11, 2017)

En la red existe bastante informacion de Apex audio asi como tambien en el foro.


----------

